# Today I test drove..........



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

MII TT 3.2 and the New S3

Loved the TT very sumptuous interior handles great goes very well - really impressed but most of my driving is zipping about town so I wouldn't do the 3.2 justice and fuel economy is important to me, however i do want quattro. They didn't have a 2.0 and as the salesman said he feels they are holding back on the 2.0 to flog more 3.2's.

The new S3 however - WOW! goes like stink, much quicker than the TT, obviously not as pretty or as nice inside but boy was i impressed!

seriously considering it now as it gives me quattro, 265bhp and is fantastic fun to drive and would save me around Â£8k into the bargain.

in a dilemma now :?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> in a dilemma now :?


Why?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> seriously considering it now as it gives me quattro, 265bhp and is fantastic fun to drive and would save me around Â£8k into the bargain.
> 
> in a dilemma now :?


Oh no!!!! I'm yet to test drive the S3, but have considered this.

Although other people related to me say I won't like driving something that looks "normal"!! :? 

I'd better ring the dealership & find out if they've got one in!!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Try the Golf R32 before you sign up for the S3 ...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Booked in for Thursday morning 

I've already driven the GTi & wasn't struck on it, hence why the family think I won't like the S3


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

bec21tt said:


> Booked in for Thursday morning


Let us know what you think, i think i'm sold on it now 

Sprint blue with RS4 bucket seats and wheels :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

s3_lurker said:


> Try the Golf R32 before you sign up for the S3 ...


He said he didnt want a 3.2 and the mk5 r32 looks like a dogs dinner :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Test drove it again later - SOLD!

amazingly quick car and brought out the teenager in me again


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You been speaking to my wife? She's after an S3 now.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> He said he didnt want a 3.2 and the mk5 r32 looks like a dogs dinner :lol:


Oh no..................you're for it now.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Test drove it again later - SOLD!
> 
> amazingly quick car and brought out the teenager in me again


Good choice digi. 

I like the understated look of the new S3. For me it's the best looking of all the current Audi line up. The interior is as classy as ever and the whole thing seems to hang together well. Even the gawpy grill looks better integrated on the S3 than the iterations on the A4, TT and R8.

Did the engine feel as laggy as tests suggest?

A little less 'look at me' than the TT, but purer, more svelte and altogether more desirable imho. Should be plenty quick enough.

What colour and did you get a discount?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Try the Golf R32 before you sign up for the S3 ...
> ...


Well he also said he was concerned about fuel economy and the Â£2,800-plus saving of the R32 over the S3 buys an awful lot of of 95RON ....

:roll:


----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

If you run the r32 or s3 on 95ron it wont last too long,these kind of performance vehicles should run on at least 98 ron juice such as v-power or bp ultimate. :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Think the bi-colour seats on the S3 are far nicer than theones used in the TT MK2.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

sweet said:


> If you run the r32 or s3 on 95ron it wont last too long,these kind of performance vehicles should run on at least 98 ron juice such as v-power or bp ultimate. :wink:


Not to be pedantic or hijack the thread (congratulations on buying the S3 - fine car) -but the R32 has a lower compression ratio than the turbo'd up S3. So it doesn't need the higher-priced juice. But don't take my word for it - here's the relevant bit from the R32 brochure

"Compression ratio 10.9 : 1 10.9 : 1 
Thanks to the knock control, unleaded fourstar(at least 95 RON) can be used instead of unleaded Superplus"

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/r32/_pdf/new_golf_r32.pdf

:roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers gary

managed to get Â£1200 discount, ordered it in sprint blue - tough choice between that and red :?

yeah has a bit of lag but far less than the TT - and yeah it is plenty rapid - bit of a Q-car which appeals.

interestingly the salesman said that they were working with MTM now for one -click chips that won't invalidate the warranty


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> sweet said:
> 
> 
> > If you run the r32 or s3 on 95ron it wont last too long,these kind of performance vehicles should run on at least 98 ron juice such as v-power or bp ultimate. :wink:
> ...


continuing the pedantic theme, the S3 compression ratio is actually 9.8:1, which I think is lower than the 3.2 vr6. Turbos generally run lower compression ratios than N/A engines.

The S3 will also run on 95 RON fuel. Most modern engine management systems can automatically adjust to different grades of fuel.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Cheers gary
> 
> managed to get Â£1200 discount, ordered it in sprint blue - tough choice between that and red :?
> 
> ...


Blue is the colour. Sounds a great spec. One click eh? :wink:


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Digi, not wanting to put you off but have you had a good drive with the RS4 buckets. When we bought our RS4 cab, I test drove one with bucket seats and after about thirty minutes they began to get very uncomfortable.

The salesman had driven the car down from Stratford and said the same thing.

We ended up going for standard Sports seats. It might just be me but it might be worth having a decent test drive in them. Bearing in mind that us agents spend most of our time in cars going to do valuations etc, thought I would mention it. :roll:

Cue the "so that's where our 1.5% goes that you lot do nothing for" threads


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL cheers Ian 

No i haven't actually tried them they just look the nuts 

I'll take your advice and try them out, not sure i can get an hours drive in them though :? - anyone who has them, i would really appreciate an honest answer, before it's too late :?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

garyc said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Test drove it again later - SOLD!
> ...


I took the S3 out this morning for a couple of hours. Apparently I was the first "customer" to be allowed to take it out unaccompanied 

What can I say??

WOW! 

I was a tad worried about the seating position for the manual (after driving the MkII TT manual a couple of weeks ago & discovering a problem & being very glad I'd specc'd the auto) but had no problem, found it very comfortable.

It had the two tone leather seats in it, very nice, one thing I'd spec.

It also had the short shift on it too. I thought 1st gear was a little too short, but once into second!! Whoo!!!!! Had to take my lead shoes off pretty quickly!  :roll:

I agree with Garyc that it looks understated. I got a couple of second looks because people thought it was a basic A3, but it isn't!!!  Which they soon noticed.

Picked up hubby for a quick spin, he liked it too, being the passenger.

Felt soooooooooo spacious. I had a sit in the back & that was comfortable too.

Tempting, tempting.........................I'm going with??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > sweet said:
> ...


So can I presume from what's been written here, it is totally pointless me putting 'Super' or 'V-Power' etc in my .:R32, and I should just stick with standard 95ron?

:?:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kev, the point is i guess factual but as much down to forced/normally aspirated engine factors so using Super/V-Power won't give the same performance gains in an N/A engine, however i'd always if available us a premium higher octane fuel regardless of turbo or not.


----------

